# more samples --- whee !



## phinds (Oct 10, 2013)

Another batch of samples courtesy of David Clark. This was a small part of a total set of 600+ that David is ordering. I'm going to start a separate thread about how the Chinese (via David) are buying up most of the available IWCS type samples, not just from America but from all over the world.

[attachment=32479]


----------



## DKMD (Oct 10, 2013)

They're all labeled in Engrish...


----------



## phinds (Oct 10, 2013)

DKMD said:


> They're all labeled in Engrish...



Well, English and Latin.


----------

